# Rapha Rising 2014



## arai_speed (Aug 19, 2003)

It's that time of the year again. Rapha and Strava and climbing:

Rapha Rising: Three Ranges

I'm giving it my best this year, thus far I'm at 45% with an 8K ft climb on Saturday and a 3.5K ft Monday morning ride.

Anyone else giving this challenge a go?

Here are two pics, first one up to Crystal Lake, the other Big Tujunga.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

Yes, I'm hoping to complete the challenge for the third time (did 2012 and 2013). They raised the bar a bit this year. I'm at 49% at the moment.


----------



## arai_speed (Aug 19, 2003)

Very cool - I'm currently at 45% and it seems like I'll be hard press to accumulate the rest but part of the fun is in trying


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

I should be able to do it if life and weather cooperate. I'm planning to ride ~2,500ft every day this week until Friday, then do a 5300ft ride on Sat. That should get me slightly over 29,000ft.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

good luck, guys!


----------



## arai_speed (Aug 19, 2003)

ph0enix said:


> I should be able to do it if life and weather cooperate. I'm planning to ride ~2,500ft every day this week until Friday, then do a 5300ft ride on Sat. That should get me slightly over 29,000ft.


I hear that. Sounds like a good approach!



Hollywood said:


> good luck, guys!


Thanks Hollywood!


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

Hollywood said:


> good luck, guys!


Thank you!


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

It looks like a bunch of people from the Strava RBR club are doing it. "Oleg * Descenders" is currently in the lead with 10,723m (121%).


----------



## arai_speed (Aug 19, 2003)

I joined the RBR club....you are doing great in 6th! I'm trailing behind and will have to do a big ride on Sunday if I want to finish.

A couple more pics from this AM.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

Thanks! It looks like they extended the challenge by a day. I know it said 8 days (7/19-7/26) when I signed up. I'm shooting to be done tomorrow.
Great pics!
Good luck to you!


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

And it's done.
368.4miles and 8,952m in 8 days. I'm looking forward to taking a few days off the bike now.


----------



## arai_speed (Aug 19, 2003)

Congrats! 7 rides for me, 8828 (just barely). A fun week of riding most of it with friends all for this


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

arai_speed said:


> Congrats! 7 rides for me, 8828 (just barely). A fun week of riding most of it with friends all for this


Very cool, Francisco! Congrats to you as well! You're right behind me in the RBR standings


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

My roundel showed up in the mail today. Here it is next to the two others:


----------

